# Yet more ratty pics



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Tonight we had peas for tea 

Iz that fud ah can smell?









It's all mine









Ah like peas


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awww great pics but I wouldn't go smelling that around our bit of the world it means something totally different:blush2:


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Aw, so cute! I need to do my boys some peas, everyone else's ratties look like they love them!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And don't forget sweetcorn!

Great pics again bernie. Your girls are beautiful but you know this already!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely ratties! i see you have a hairless there great arent they, is that siamese to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

scosha37 said:


> Lovely ratties! i see you have a hairless there great arent they, is that siamese to?


I have two hairless boys too  And yup Seren is a Siamese


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Laura123 said:


> Awww great pics but I wouldn't go smelling that around our bit of the world it means something totally different:blush2:


hahahaha yeah fud means something very different here too :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, my curiosty has got the better of me..

What does "fud" mean? I can't think of any other meaning. I'm sure I'm going to regret this :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ok, my curiosty has got the better of me..
> 
> What does "fud" mean? I can't think of any other meaning. I'm sure I'm going to regret this :lol:


I think it means 'food' 

Can't wait for the warmer weather, so they can go pea/sweetcorn fishing


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hahahahahaha bernie


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

DIRTY BERNIE!!!!!! PMSL!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok how the hell do you get "that" from Fud????????
To me it is just a silly way to say food :idea:

Ok maybe it's the naive Cornish bit of me, but I'm stunned


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I have two hairless boys too  And yup Seren is a Siamese


Oh lovly! we have 2 hairless girlies  and hopefully one day will have a siamese :thumbup1:


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank god for Wobbles I wasn't looking forward to explaining that one
How do we get that, no idea but it did really make me LOL.:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

That word will never be the same to me again


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to go to your house Bernie... it looks awesome what with all the fuzzy fluffy things running around..... pleeeeeeeeeeease  

If I didn't live so far away I may just stalk you.... :skep:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Just so you know, I conduct compulsory pocket and bag checks for everyone that leaves my house :cornut:

Oh and beware of the guard cat :biggrin:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

That ain't a guard cat......it's usually curled up fast asleep! What it is Bernie, is that you n me are young and innocent :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Lopside said:


> That ain't a guard cat......it's usually curled up fast asleep! *What it is Bernie, is that you n me are young and innocent *:smilewinkgrin:


Ahh but she is curled up asleep because she isn't needed yet. If someone came here that was up to no good, she would spring into action :smilewinkgrin:

As for the bold bit, it's been a while since someone said that to me so I'll take it


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

B3rnie said:


> Just so you know, I conduct compulsory pocket and bag checks for everyone that leaves my house :cornut:
> 
> Oh and beware of the guard cat :biggrin:


Noted... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

awwwwww and so happy to hear/see Nova 'Jods' doing better  and as for the guard cat - ahem it let me in the house!! so meh!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> awwwwww and so happy to hear/see Nova 'Jods' doing better  and as for the guard cat - ahem it let me in the house!! so meh!!


Have you seen the video I posted of the "baytril shuffle" staring Nova on fb?

You had no intentions of stealing the fluffs so you were considered safe


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Have you seen the video I posted of the "baytril shuffle" staring Nova on fb?
> 
> You had no intentions of stealing the fluffs so you were considered safe


indeedy just catching up with things x


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> That word will never be the same to me again


This did make me LOL


----------

